# Revolt RV-120 Pro for sale!



## IvanMacko (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331747295847?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

This is a PRO version of the RV-120 from Revolt. The winding is for 53,6kV (53,6 RPM/ Volt). Recommended 5kW continuous max power, but capable of up to 10kW peaks! Very light and robust. I used it only few times, couple minutes all together. It was used in a special e-paramotor. I flew with it for some 5 minutes!! But I need more powerful unit and that is also the reason for selling this one. Watch out, it is pretty powerful, you will need a high quality relialable ESC. Motor has no sensors. Shaft is 15mm with 4mm locking hole precisely 10mm from the end of a 50mm shaft. Rest of the dimensions can be seen on the Revolt page.


----------

